# Moebius's Dr. Deadly



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Greetings! Latest kit off the workbench; Dr. Deadly! This is the first time since the 70s that I've built this kit.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That Dr is great looking but I think I'll stay away when I get my next physical. Nice colors and great painting. And you got everything integrated nicely all together. Congrats on a nice job.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice work, Night-Owl. :thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Excellent work Night-Owl!
i love the Monster scenes kits,& when i had this kit in the seventies,I always remember thinking how much the doctor looked like Ed Asner.Without the open wound across his brow that is
Did you use an air brush,Or dry brush? Either way,Your work is great:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow :thumbsup:
Excellent job!!!...and you're right SB...looks a lot like Ed Asner 
Mcdee


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Well done! Nice photo too!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice colours, he looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Nice job!

Sean


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

SWEET!

Nice job Rick!

MMM


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Excellent work, Night-Owl!! Very clean! - Denis


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Superlative work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for all the great feedback everyone! Spock's bread; I have an airbrush but hardly ever use it. The shading on the good doctor is a mixture of dry brushing and pastels.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice work Night- Owl. Your dry brushing is so smooth, I would have thought you air-brushed it. Excellent!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Excellent colours and great overall colour scheme. This must be the first Dr Deadly ever with a clean new apron. He hasn't gone to work yet!


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Fantastic Job:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Great color choices. 

A.U.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Night Owl, Awesome paint work! The drybrushing and pastels are so soft they look like airbrush. May I ask what kind of pastels you use,and how do you apply them? Also,what kind of brush do you use for drybrushing? I use a cheapo soft bristle brush,but it kinda takes a beating in the process,that's why I use cheapos. Good brushes I save for picking in the details afterwards. I am working on a Dr.Deadly kit right now,and am thinking of using some pastels on a Big Frankie kit next. Any tips would be appreciated since you are obviously a pro at this. Hope mine turns out that well. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

spocks beard said:


> I always remember thinking how much the doctor looked like Ed Asner.Without the open wound across his brow that is












Somebody grab a knife!

- GJS


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ha ha!! Ed Asner should get royalties from sales of Dr. Deadly! Somebody photoshop a scar on his head and he's a dead ringer! :thumbsup:


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

:tongue:

Seriously, great job on this Doctor Night Owl. Clothing looks very convincing. Love it!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! 

Maybe Bill Lemon was watching The Mary Tyler Moore show when he sculpted the doc.

Moonman; I use a brand called SMI Square Artist Pastels that I found at Hobby Lobby. I've had Faber Casteel brand reccomended a bit, but nobody in my neck of the woods carries them. I use cheap HL brushes for my dry brushing and kit building in general. I tend to be pretty rough on brushes so I don't get anything to expensive.

I apply pastels by rubbing the stick lightly over a piece of sand paper, picking up some of the powder with a soft brush and the applying it to the kit. Then I use another brush to blend the edges. If you make a mistake a damp Q-tip will remove the pastel. Most important thing with pastels; once you've got a area done to where you're happy with it; spray seal to lock it in and seal often to keep from messing up previous work. Good luck!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey machgo,very good scar work there. Night Owl,thanks for the tips,will try the pastels soon on my Big Frankie. That DD is the best one I;ve seen so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

You're welcome Moonman and thanks Dr. Pretorius!


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome work! Question: Are the arms attached in a static position or can they move or be changed out? Again, this looks absolutely terrific.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Colin! The arms are glued into place, I almost never build kits to be poseable. Don't think I did even as a kid.


----------

